# TARAH 15# underlayment



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

thats right this company doesnt back their product,,

I'd like to share a story with you guyz so when and if it ever happens to you, you know whatz going on!
I was doing a job when the general had asked me to dry the new remodel roof in till the homeowner desided what kine of material was to be used, so my crew gos out and installs a 15# TArah underlayment to the decking, well we got rain , the general calls me the next day and tells me no leaks but the facsia board has stains on on it and a rootbear foam is coming off the roof staining the new concrete, ( what the *&&*^$%&*) so i go out there and sure enough stains on facsia and concrete, call the rep he comes out doenst have a answer , tells me its because i overlaid my new 15# over existing felt,( remind you no leaks) ,, i bitched to my supplier who was willing to reinburst me for the rolls,, I was pissed the rep was full of shit !!! well i did my homework and if anyone cares ( MR>TARAH REP ) the cause of the staining and the rootbear foam is because to much diesel fuel was sprayed at the time of manufacturing, You see They spray diesel on the paper as its being wraped to avoid sticking!!!
so if it happens to any of you, stand-up you now know !!!!! 
AND  You TARAH !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Neve heard of the product and never heard of that problem before.

Next time just go with fiberglass felt. Finishing up a new roof today that's had Roofer Sellect felt on it for over two weeks. Been through several windy days from 15-35 mph. Not bad considering the felt hasn't gotten above freezing since install.


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

When we do new construction, we always dry-in using Titanium UDL-25 or #30lb felt if its in the winter with snow.


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

http://tarah.com/contact.php

Made in Mehico!

by:
http://www.zahori.com.mx/

Never had that problem either.


----------

